# s. california doves



## fallenweeble

hi everyone, 
a lady living in the sfv passed away recently and her friends are working to find good homes for all of her beloved pets. she had a group of doves (five i think) that come with their own cage. i know this is pigeon-talk but doves are basically a smaller form of pigeon right? humor me people!
is anyone interested in possibly adopting these beautiful birds? i'm going to see if i can go and take a look at them today so i will have more info and hopefully pictures later.
thanks!


----------



## maryjane

thanks for helping find these doves a home, and no worries, this is definitely a dove site too!! Hopefully someone will be able to take them around that area. Good luck!


----------



## fallenweeble

*doves*

here's a little more info on the doves.
there are seven WHITE doves. how beautiful!
so, is there anyone out there who would like to enrich their lives with these little gems? 
it's so sad that their "mom" passed - they must miss her very much. i'm sure they would so appreciate a new, loving mom or dad to help them get over their loss. 
thank you!
(and thanks for the support maryjane!)


----------



## LuisO

Ringneck Doves right?

Luis


----------



## fallenweeble

*doves*

hmmmm, this i do not know. 
i'm not a savvy pigeon or dove person . . . yet. 

i don't think the man i'm helping knows either. these were his mother's birds and she passed away unexpectedly two weeks ago of a diabetes related complication. he told me that the doves are mostly white but one of them has some light brown spots. 
he told me they are nice birds - that they will perch on your finger! he also mentioned they enjoy one another's company and that they really like to play on the swings in their cage. they sound like they would be fun and entertaining companions.
i have around ten days to find a home for these birdies. so if anyone has a longing for dove companionship now is the time!

thanks,


----------



## TAWhatley

They would be ringneck doves most likely. Weeble, I'm gonna have to "wobble" you .. just get 'em and get them to me when you can. I hope you don't have plans for the 16th of September .. mandatory training is being held at the LAPC (Los Angeles Pigeon Club) Lawn Show in Irvine Park in Orange County .. bring Firstimer and Julia too .. it's lovely and a nice time. And, YES, I am kidding you about the Lawn Show, but it is a pigeon show and would be hugely educational for you. If you would like to attend, you'll find the details in other threads here or can just ask me manana.

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble

**

it sounds like something we cannot afford to miss!
i will grab firstimer and put her in the car and we'll be there - it IS mandatory after all! 
i'll have to coax julia into the car - she's a shy bird. but i'll see what i can do.
yea - more pigeon related fun AND education, i can't wait!


----------



## george simon

*Lawn Show*

Hi FALLENWEEBLE,If you make the lapc lawn show,Robin Schinler a member of the club may be there i think,she has been in the past.I will be at the lawn show,look for the SADDLER HOMER BANNER, you will find me and if Robin is there I will introduce you. In NOV.15,16,17the LAPC holds a large show 4000 + birds, there are some doves shown at this show infact all the birds at the show are doves after all a pigeon is a descendant of the ROCK DOVE.The last issue of the PUREBRED PIGEON is the DOVE ISSUE www.purebredpigeon.com look for the cover and click on it to get a larger picture you will see some lovely doves.Hope to seeyou at the lawn show. .GEORGE


----------



## fallenweeble

*update on doves*

hi dove lovin' folk!
i picked up the doves today and there are now six. when i arrived one was dead in the bottom of the cage. another dove is in surgery this evening because he had a gigantic hole in his chest cavity under his wing. this is a horrible and sad situation. obviously these birds are going to need some tlc and will need to be quarantined for some time to make sure they are okay. is there anyone in s. california who would like to foster/adopt these poor birds who really need a break? their 'mom' was a diabetic who, clearly, was unable to provide them with the care they needed. i suspect she loved these doves in her own way but, because of her own physical problems, simply could not give them the medical care they urgently needed.


----------



## Reti

How sad. Poor babies. I am so glad they are in your care now. Hope the surgery went well for the little one.

Reti


----------



## kippermom

Can these doves live safely and peacably in a large aviary with a flock of homers (18 pigeons in 8'x10'x16' loft)? I do not fly them and there is ample room..I just do not know about mixing them and would need about 2 weeks to prepare new loft/

Could you "quarantine" them so they could go directly into my general population?

I might be able to quarantine them but it would still be two weeks before I could take them as I would put my pigeons in the new larger loft and put the doves in the old loft until it was safe.

I only live a short distance...in the Thousand Oaks area.

Your thoughts?


----------



## relofts

Kippermom,

In my experience I have never been able to put doves in with my homers, it is way to stressful for the doves, and the homers always pick on them for some reason, I would not advise having them together what so ever.

Ellen


----------



## TAWhatley

kippermom said:


> Can these doves live safely and peacably in a large aviary with a flock of homers (18 pigeons in 8'x10'x16' loft)? I do not fly them and there is ample room..I just do not know about mixing them and would need about 2 weeks to prepare new loft/
> 
> Could you "quarantine" them so they could go directly into my general population?
> 
> I might be able to quarantine them but it would still be two weeks before I could take them as I would put my pigeons in the new larger loft and put the doves in the old loft until it was safe.
> 
> I only live a short distance...in the Thousand Oaks area.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Hi Kippermom,

Thank you so much for offering to take these doves. If you've never had doves, you will be enchanted by them. The doves really do need to be kept separate from the pigeons as they are so much smaller and more delicate. I'm reasonably sure we can work out this timing, but it mostly needs to be done with Fallenweeble. 

Terry


----------



## kippermom

Kept separated on a permanent basis? I was hoping they could share the large aviary with my racing pigeons (prisoners) but if there are no other takers they could live out their days in the old loft..it is plenty large enough for 5 doves...but it would be a couple of weeks in either event. Fallenweeble can decide what he thinks is best for them I guess...just trying to help where I can.




"I cannot do all things, but what I can do, I will do with my whole heart."
 -anon


----------



## fallenweeble

*doves*

hi kippermom!
thank you so much for considering giving these sweet doves a home. i'm not a savvy pigeon-dove person yet so i have to defer to the wisdom of the more seasoned members. it looks like from the above as well as other posts i've read that doves and pijies need to be kept separate for the sake of the doves because they are smaller and tend to get picked on. i'm especially worried about the little fellow who had the bad injury - i think my dream home for him and his mate would be and indoor setting. but i'm going to keep the door open to all options. obviously the most important thing is that i find someone who cares and who won't ever let these tough little birds suffer again 
are you in s. cali?

(and no worries but just fyi if i were a pigeon i'd be the kind that lays eggs!)


----------



## kippermom

I live in the Thousand Oaks area. The loft I have would be the one the 17 pigeons are vacating in a week or two. It is on wheels/portable sort of and is about 4'x4'x8'..solid back, 1/4" wire cloth on the front, floor and sides. I would place it in the garden under a tree and the eaves of the house where it is protected from the elements but in a somewhat natural environment.

If you do not find a more appropriate setting for them in the next week or two, keep me in mind.


----------



## TAWhatley

Fallenweeble .. just so you know .. if the doves end up coming to me, they would be kept outside in a set up very similar to what Kippermom described. My other doves are kept outside and seem to do quite well. If you are looking to place the doves where they would be house pets, hopefully someone who can provide that type of home will be along shortly. If not, then I think Kippermom would be an excellent home for the doves.

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble

*doves*

kippermom, i would love to send the four healthier doves your way - your aviary sounds very lovely. i live in the sfv close to the 118 so i'm not that far from you at all. i am going to hang on to the injured dove and his mate because he will need to be on antibiotics for some time and i want to keep him indoors in a cage that i can keep really really clean (his wound is GRUESOME - talk about frankenbirdie!!!) because he is super vulnerable to infection right now. 
thank you terry for helping to facilitate the discussion - your wisdom and guidance is, as usual, deeply appreciated!
kippermom, when will your aviary be available for dove habitation? there is no big hurry but the cage the doves are in now is much smaller than your set up so i'm sure that they would love move as soon as the space is ready for them. and THANK YOU for offering them a safe and loving home - i'm so relieved i could cry. it was such a horrific thing to walk in on that scene earlier this week - it's nice to know that despite how many cruel people there are out there who don't care, that there are also many people who care a-lot! i am going to send you a private message with my personal contact info so that we can make arrangements.


----------



## Guest

doves definiately can handle outdoors just as pigeons do , my doves lived many years outside here on the east coast where the winters were brutal and they laughed all the way thru it with their hehehes lol  I used to love hearing that everyday as I went out to feed them and even at night as they went to roost  I do hope they find a great home indoors or out but Im thinking the bigger the aviary the better as they do like to fly and spread their wings ... an bird that has room to fly is a happy bird if you ask me


----------



## kippermom

I'll e-mail you the details. My daughter and I look forward to adding these lovely birds to the menagarie. We were going to raise finches again in the vacated loft but it is much more suitable for doves..and doves are so much prettier! No offense to our f.f.fs. (finch fancier friends).


----------



## TAWhatley

kippermom said:


> I'll e-mail you the details. My daughter and I look forward to adding these lovely birds to the menagarie. We were going to raise finches again in the vacated loft but it is much more suitable for doves..and doves are so much prettier! No offense to our f.f.fs. (finch fancier friends).


Thank you, Kippermom! I have two rescued Zebra Finches that are delightful little guys .. I call them the "Beepers".

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Fallenweeble -- a huge pat on the back for stepping in for these dovies and taking care of them. Poor little Frankendovie  , hope he feels better soon and heals up well.


----------



## Margarret

Fallenweeble,

You are doing a wonderful job with these little doves. I loved that you are keeping the injured one with it's mate while healing. You have a beautiful heart.
Sure hope you and Firstimer also can get to the Young Bird show in Irvine Sunday. I'd love to meet both of you. I'll be with the Domestic Show Flight People.

Margaret


----------



## firstimer

Margaret, I know Fallenweeble
and I will be there on Sunday.
I look forward to meeting you in person. And Terry you will be there too correct? i look forward to seeing you too. 
This is important enough to miss my NASCAR race. Good thing we have Tivo!
I have a few pictures of the doves if anyone wanted to see them. Also of the one that had surgery. Doesn’t look pleasant but I know it will heal and it will be alright. Thanks to Fallenweeble and her very big heart. They are ring neck doves and they sound so wonderful and look beautiful. Would anyone like to see them?


----------



## mr squeaks

firstimer said:


> Margaret, I know Fallenweeble
> and I will be there on Sunday.
> I look forward to meeting you in person. And Terry you will be there too correct? i look forward to seeing you too.
> This is important enough to miss my NASCAR race. Good thing we have Tivo!
> I have a few pictures of the doves if anyone wanted to see them. Also of the one that had surgery. Doesn’t look pleasant but I know it will heal and it will be alright. Thanks to Fallenweeble and her very big heart. They are ring neck doves and they sound so wonderful and look beautiful. *Would anyone like to see them?*


Uh, Firstimer...does a bear live in the woods??? 

(that means the answer is YES!   ) 

Shi


----------



## firstimer

* Image Hosting
Here are the four together and then the second picture is the one that had surgery and it's mate or buddy. the vet allowed the mate to stay with the one that had surgery for moral support. they are now in separate cages but side by side so the mate doesn’t pick at the stitches.
 Image Hosting
Looks like the mate is ducking down to get out of the way for the picture.*


----------



## firstimer

Image Hosting


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Poor little guy.  That really looks like it hurt. I'm glad you discovered it before it was too late. Healing thoughts coming his way!


----------



## TAWhatley

Yep .. I'll be at the show on Sunday. Thanks for the pics, Firstimer. That's quite a nasty wound on the dove, but it's looking good.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Yikes, that IS a nasty!

Sending LOVE, HUGS and WARM HEALING THOUGHTS for a full recovery!!

Thank you for posting those great shots!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## zoo keeper

do these doves have a home yet? I have seven doves in a very big cage and they could come here. I am only 1.5 hours from San Fernando. Tanya


----------



## fallenweeble

*update on doves*

hi zoo keeper!
well, four of the doves do have a lovely home lined up for them. however, frank (my little frankendove, bless his heart!) and his mate are available for adoption to an indoor home. i would like for this guy to live inside, extra pampered for the rest of his life. an ideal sitch would be with someone who could allow frank and his mate plenty of out of cage time everyday. the reason i want him to go to an indoor home is i just have to wonder what kind of long-term effect this serious injury will have on his overall health, immune system etc. also, i want to make sure that this guy never, ever has another day of pain in his life. trust me, he has paid all of his dues in that area! he has developed the habit of picking at the area and he may be a chronic feather/skin picker even once he has healed completely and so that will need to be monitored closely. i just want him to be super safe and pampered and such. (i know, i'm a total nut, what can i say? but finding this guy with an open chest wound had a huge impact on me and i do feel a tremendous sense of responsibilty for him.)
frank is going back to the vet tomorrow to evaluate his progress. he looks pretty good, is eating and drinking and spends lots of time talking to his mate through the cage bars (they had to be put in separate cages until the stitches come out, but they are right next to each other. 
both frank and his mate are nice birds. i think with just a little attention they might make really great "lap birds" who would love their very own person to poop on while watching tv. 
anywhoo, that's the current dove scoop!
 
weeble


----------



## fallenweeble

*a new pic*

i'm trying to learn how to post photos. here is a new photo of frank. dr. berens put in the staples on tuesday afternoon because the wound was pulling open. this guy is such a trooper. through it all he has maintained a gentle and forgiving attitude . . . amazing!


----------



## fallenweeble

*just in case . . .*

and just in case anyone is worried after viewing the photo, this guy IS being given both antibiotics and pain meds. trust me, i know that he has endured enough pain . . .


----------



## Reti

What a trooper. I love his sweet face.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

What a lovely little dove! I'm glad s/he is getting all the care needed. Is that your cockatoo in your avatar?

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble

hi terry!
yup, that's my special guy weeble himself! isn't he cute?


----------



## TAWhatley

fallenweeble said:


> hi terry!
> yup, that's my special guy weeble himself! isn't he cute?


Very cute and very pretty too!

Terry


----------



## Margarret

Fallenweeble,

Thank you for the picture. That is quite a wound! He is a real handsome guy and has a very sweet face. I don't blame you for wanting the perfect home for him and his mate. You are taking wonderful care of him.

Margaret


----------



## zoo keeper

What exactly happened to this dove? This poor little fellow. His spirts look good in the photo for having such an injury


----------



## mr squeaks

zoo keeper said:


> What exactly happened to this dove? This poor little fellow. His spirts look good in the photo for having such an injury



I second the question...inquiring (a.k.a. "nosy") minds are curious...don't think I saw a post about his injury.

"Trooper" Frank is quite a dove! He sure looks like a survivor and can be a poster dove to all who have serious injuries!

Thanks FW, for doing such a great job! 

Weeble is a REAL cutie and looks like he's just lookin' for some mischief to get into! 

Sending love, hugs, scritches to all and SPECIAL healing thoughts for Frank...will be SO glad to hear when he is able to be with his mate again...at least they are close.

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## feralpigeon

Really good job w/these doves, fallenweeble, and also think it is great that
you want him to be a pampered indoor bird in terms of placement.... Hoping
you and ZooKeeper can hook up on that one, I know the mated pair will have
an excellent forever home w/zk. Thanks for being guardian angel for these 
doves.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley

fallenweeble said:


> hi terry!
> yup, that's my special guy weeble himself! isn't he cute?


Is Weeble a Goffins? I have a Mobrella (hybrid Moluccan/Umbrella).

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble

*origin of frank's injury*

yes, it's a good question isn't it? the story goes that the doves were living with a lady who had suffered from severe diabetes with plenty of complications. frank's injury happened some time in the past couple of months according to her son but he did not have any specifics about how it happened or exactly when it happened. after the lady died last month her son set about to find homes for all of her animals. (she had quite a few and i'm afraid that conditions, in general, were rather poor.) 
dr. berens and i did speculate together a bit about the injury in terms of how it could have/might have happened. the #1 theory is that the dove was startled and impailed itself on one of the natural branches (or some other similiar object) in its cage and then tore its chest open trying to free itelf. the cage was sitting right next to the front door so it is easy to imagine the dove being startled if someone entered loudly/suddenly. a second theory is that one of the resident ferrets could have gotten a hold of frank. however this is somewhat less likely as the ferret usually would have "finished" the job so to speak instead of simply leaving the bird injured and letting go. 
whatever did happen it was pretty sigificant. i'm completely amazed that frank survived in what i am going to politely call "less than sanitary" conditions with a giant open wound for so long. i think it just wasn't his time to go or he would be gone for sure. 
he really is a very nice guy and his mate is too. i sure hope that someone with a special place in their hearts for doves will want to pamper these two - i haven't heard back from zookeeper - zookeeper - are you still thinking about adopting these two? i'd love to hear from you! 
they make such a pretty sound! i just love to hear them coo cooing in the morning and the evening. they would be great compaions for someone who couldn't have a louder species of bird for whatever reason.


----------



## fallenweeble

*one more thing*

terry, 
yes! weeble IS a goffin's! 
i ended up with him because i was at a (parrot) bird show (first and last i ever went to, it was just to sad for me) to buy toys in bulk and a woman had a sign up that said "special home needed for special bird." well, i was not in the market for a cockatoo of any sort but something about him touched me. that, and there were a few people standing around trying to convince her that she should give the bird away because he was deformed and "not worth" anything. i offered to give her the full adoption price for the bird (she was asking a fraction of what she sold so called "normal" birds for) and she took me up on my offer. it still makes me so mad i get tears in my eyes when i think about those people saying that weeble wasn't "worth" anything! he is friggin' priceless!
and that is WAAAAAAY more than you asked isn't it?  
tee hee.


----------



## TAWhatley

fallenweeble said:


> it still makes me so mad i get tears in my eyes when i think about those people saying that weeble wasn't "worth" anything! he is friggin' priceless! and that is WAAAAAAY more than you asked isn't it?
> tee hee.


Nope .. I enjoyed learning about Weeble's past .. the past is over and he is doing just fine how! My Lucas is also priceless but came from a less than wonderful situation. Lukie Boo (Lucas) is perfectly healthy and has all his body parts (and I think some added in parts when it comes to his screaming abilities  ) Junebug (CAG) has no feet .. Bubba (Nanday Conure) has a bum wing .. heck .. nobody is perfect .. and we all end up where and how we are for a reason ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Sorry, FW, but I think I missed something...

I don't know what a Goffins is and wonder why those people said he was "deformed." He obviously is not the white Cockatoos I've seen with the yellow crests. Then again, I don't know much about exotics. 

Today I stopped by a local bird store to leave my papers. I stayed for a short while watching while two Macaws had their beaks and claws trimmed. The one sure was throwing a fit! I had never heard one sound quite so mad. Boy was he loud! To make things worse, the other Macaws decided to start yelling too! Man! That decibel level was enough to cause deafness! He was fine afterwards tho...especially when his owner got him back!  

The couple who owned the Macaws noticed another hybrid Macaw that was a cross between a Scarlett and something else. He had orange chest feathers, was a riot and very tame. His owner had to give him up because his Home Owner's Assoc. said he had too many birds! I didn't stay to see if the couple bought him or not. Sure hope he gets a good home!

I have to admit that it's hard for me to go in because I just want to take ALL the birds home! 

Shi


----------



## fallenweeble

hi shi,
weeble (the real weeble, not myself) has one leg/foot that is "funny." it is upside down, shorter than the other and only has three toes. he is a goffin's cockatoo which is just a type of cockatoo - a smaller breed than you usually think of when you think "cockatoo!" he has some challenges because he only has one "good" foot but he does really well overall. 
anywhoo, sorry the thread is confusing. it's really about frank, not weeble but i posted my avatar last night with weeble's pic so that's why terry was asking about him.


----------



## zoo keeper

Hello Fallenweeble.

I would still love to adopt them when Frank is healed and is ready to come to a new home. I would certainly keep them indoors and give them plenty of love and a safe enviornment. 

I was looking at that picture and that wound looks so major. I just cant believe he has survived it. I would have thought a wound like that would be so infected. He must have a very strong will to live.


----------



## kippermom

*Happy Ending*

Well, Fallenweeble and a friend of hers delivered these 4 precious white doves to my home today and placed them personally into their new aviary. It took awhile for this to come together, but many thanks to Fallenweeble for taking them in and fostering them until I could make suitable permanent arrangements for them. Their original owner for the last 4 years passed away, but I hope she would be pleased with the way everyone came together to provide for her birds.

And they lived happily ever after.....


----------



## TAWhatley

kippermom said:


> And they lived happily ever after.....


Bless you Kippermom and Weeble! Thank you both so much for seeing that these doves have a wonderful forever home! Pics, please, when you can.

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble

*happy endings*

wow, how fantastic it was to deliver those four doves to kippermom! we got to watch as, for the very first time, these doves got to spread their wings and actually fly in their beautiful large aviary! beautiful and amazing is what that moment was. 
thanks so much to kippermom and terry and everyone else who posted good wishes.
now i just need to get frank into shape so that he and sally can go to their forever home with zookeeper . . .
onwards!


----------



## TAWhatley

fallenweeble said:


> now i just need to get frank into shape so that he and sally can go to their forever home with zookeeper . . .
> onwards!


I'm sure that will be happening soon, and I know that Zookeeper will be a wonderful home for these two!

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble

*Update*

hi all,
sorry so much time has passed without an update.
well, frank was doing very well, almost healed, until last week when he re-injured himself. apparently frank is a chronic self-mutilator. on saturday he wounded himself so severely while i was away from the house that i'm surprised he did not bleed out. he spent two days at the vet clinic and is back home now. 
the vet and i have agreed to try one more time to help frank get back on his feet and to find a reason to live. as of right now he seems rather determined to "check out."
kippermom, i wish that i had better news. it's so hard to find good homes for "special" birds . . . i keep telling him that if he would just hang in there and get over this "hump" he would be going on to live a life of birdy luxury with you but so far he is ignoring me.
sigh.
obviously this is going to be a long road. 
i will post another update as time goes by to let everyone know what is happening with frank. a few prayers for his recovery, and especially for him to regain some joy in living would be very much appreciated.
f. weeble


----------



## fallenweeble

*Ooops!*

sorry, in my last message i wrote "kippermom" when i meant to say "zookeeper!" 
sorry ya'll, it's hard to keep everyone's "handles" straight sometimes!
i'm a dork.
but i'm sure that was clear.
f. weeble
(p.s. hello kippermom! how are the doves doing?)


----------



## kippermom

Hi...the doves are doing great. I took in another four..these are grey ring-necks that had to be rehomed after the fires and it did not take long at all for one of them to hook up with one of the four white doves you brought and I missed an egg and ...they have a healthy youngster. Too soon to tell what color it will be...it is so nice to hear their cooing from my bedroom at night and in the AM..they are adjacent to a meditation garden and make the perfect backdrop noise for the garden too.

All is well, thank you for asking.


----------



## fallenweeble

*update*

frank is doing a bit better since his last procedure. dr. berens sutured a bandage to his skin!!!! it's actually working. i need to take some photos and post them because i think this might be a rather unusual approach. 
he is also wearing a collar but it looks like a "c-collar" and not the typical elizabethan collars.
thanks to everyone who is following his story and thinking good thoughts for his recover.
f. weeble


----------



## maryjane

Poor Frank!! He is a a lucky bird to have come through so much trauma and to have you to care for him so lovingly.  I hope he continues to do well, maybe you need to get a little bullet-proof vest for him? That might keep him safer. Or bubble wrap.


----------



## fallenweeble

bubble wrap - i love it!
turns out he DOES have an infection in his chest cavity so he has been placed on a more obscure antibiotic the name of which escapes me as i write this . . .
so let's hope that this clears up the self-mutilation issues!
frank continues to improve so once again i'm becoming somewhat (yet still guardedly) optimistic!
sorry i haven't been on the board so much, through a series of events i've become rather obsessed with chickens. yes, chickens. so i've been hanging out on a chicken site learning about all things chicken.
anywhoo -
thanks for everyone who keeps checkin' on frank. and thanks for your good thoughts and positive energy!
f. weeble


----------



## maryjane

fallenweeble said:


> bubble wrap - i love it!
> turns out he DOES have an infection in his chest cavity so he has been placed on a more obscure antibiotic the name of which escapes me as i write this . . .
> so let's hope that this clears up the self-mutilation issues!
> frank continues to improve so once again i'm becoming somewhat (yet still guardedly) optimistic!
> sorry i haven't been on the board so much, through a series of events i've become rather obsessed with chickens. yes, chickens. so i've been hanging out on a chicken site learning about all things chicken.
> anywhoo -
> thanks for everyone who keeps checkin' on frank. and thanks for your good thoughts and positive energy!
> f. weeble


Glad to hear he's getting some meds and will be feeling better soon.  Chickens are some of the coolest animals, ever, in my book. I could sit and watch a chicken doodle around for hours (and have done so, and still do lol). Fussy Gussy especially thinks it's a great interest to have, though she is of course, _ahem_, a giant pigeon, _ahem_. Who clucks and lays giant eggs.


----------



## Charis

I agree with Maryjane, Chickens are really cool. I must admit though that as birds in general go, I've only met one bird I didn't like and that was only because he didn't like me. {birds of prey excluded from that last comment although it's their hunting and eating choices I don't like.]


----------

